# California Deathfest 10/9-10/11 Oakland, CA



## Mongo (Jun 20, 2015)

California Deathfest is a 3-day event that will take place from October 9-11, 2015 at the Oakland Metro Operahouse in Oakland, California. The show on Friday, October 9th will feature grind, punk, and hardcore bands, and the shows on October 10th and 11th will feature death, black, and doom metal bands. Various merchandise and food vendors will also be at California Deathfest.
Friday, October 9:
BruceXCampbell
Despise You
Endless Demise
Excel
God's America
Infest
Noothgrush
Poison Idea
Sorrower
Vulva Essers
Xibalba

Saturday, October 10:
Aevangelist
Antediluvian 
Autopsy
Dead Infection
Deceive
Disma
Dispirit
Ghoul
Impaled
Morbosidad

Sunday, October 11:
Bolzer
Gnaw Their Tongues
Goat Torment
Immolation
Loss
Lycus
Nader Sadek
Pseudogod
Ritual Necromancy
Worship


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 20, 2015)

huh, so the fest i can never manage to get to on the east coast hits the west coast eh? that's cool. i've already got tickets for its not dead yet in LA tho (not to mention stp gathering on the 1st!)


----------



## fernfern (Jul 18, 2015)

Matt, you should come! I'll be there for sure.


----------

